# Schools, schools and more schools!!



## sacmajeek (Dec 19, 2010)

Can anybody tell me how to go about getting our kids into the Singapore state education system? Thanks very much.


----------



## Geck (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh I had that experience before.
Firstly you gotta call up the principal of the school first.
They will have an annual entrance exam to test which level your kid can go.
Not many schools have 'vacancy', so that might take up some effort on your part

From there, it is easy...they are very accommodating and will help you along.


----------

